# Ubuntu Bootproblem



## Bang0o (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo
mein Ubuntu wollte heute auf eine neue Version updaten, ich dachte mir nichts dabei und liess es mache. Nur jetzt will es nicht mehr Booten. Da steht nur: 
Error: No Such Device ##################### (irgendein langer lustiger code)
grub emergency>_ (da kann ich dann was eingeben)
Dummerweise bootet jetzt auch mein Win7 auf der Selben Platte nicht mehr, das ich dringend brauche! 
Hab leider grad keine Linux Live-DVD, weil mein Desktop PC meint die Kaufland DVD Rohlinge sind nicht beschreibbar.

Was kann ich machen damit wenigstens mein dringen benötigtes Windows wieder geht?

Danke
Bang0o


edit: habs nach ein wenig googeln hinbekommen den bootmanager zu überschreiben. jetzt startet wenigstens windows


----------



## Zappzarrap (12. Januar 2011)

Die Quick and dirty Variante wäre die Super Grub Disk. Mit der kannst du für gewöhnlich dein OS starten und ggf aus Ubuntu heraus deinen Bootloader fixen.

Boot Problems Open Source Tools | Super Grub Disk, Super Grub2 Disk and Rescatux

Ich bin mir allerdings grad nicht sicher welche Version Ubuntu installiert...wobei da auch egal ist, wenn du Grub mi Ubuntu reparierst


----------



## ADS112 (14. Januar 2011)

Zappzarrap schrieb:


> Die Quick and dirty Variante wäre die Super Grub Disk. Mit der kannst du für gewöhnlich dein OS starten und ggf aus Ubuntu heraus deinen Bootloader fixen.
> 
> Boot Problems Open Source Tools | Super Grub Disk, Super Grub2 Disk and Rescatux
> 
> Ich bin mir allerdings grad nicht sicher welche Version Ubuntu installiert...wobei da auch egal ist, wenn du Grub mi Ubuntu reparierst



Da hat er recht nehme einfach eine Rettungs CD z.b. die die auch mal in der PCGH war und repariere einfach grub. Dann müste es auch wieder gehen.


----------



## sl33p3r (15. Januar 2011)

Halb so wild. Wir brauchen nur eine Livecd. Ich hab sidux mal genommen.

Sidux findet man hier sidux.com :: debian based live cd development . Es sollte auch andere Livecds klappen.

Wir starten einfach in amd64 oder i386 Modus. Logischerweise sollte die CD, das Bootdevice sein.

In sidux angekommen, starten wir xterm,aterm oder ähnliche Terminals.

su root

Gibt uns root Rechte.

grub

startet die Grub Shell. Sobald unser grub Prompt da ist, wechseln wir in unsere Linuxpartition. Dabei ist zu beachten das grub anders zählt.
Erste hdd ist hd0, die erste Partition auch 0. Ich hab hier mal die linux Partition sda4 zum Beispiel genommen.
Falls ihr euch nicht sicher seit, könnt ihr im Dateimanager im Ordner media eure einzelne Partionen sehen und reinsteppen.

root(hd0,3)

Sagt grub die Stage 2 Dateien liegen dort. Es wird einmal kurz das Format angezeigt und das Prompt kommt wieder.

setup(hd0)

Schreibt grub erneut in den MBR der ersten HDD.

Voila es ist alles wie vorher, und Windows muss noch in grub.conf eingebettet werden. 

find / -name 'menu.lst' spuckt euch die richtige Datei aus. Bei einigen einigen Distributionen wird auch 'grub.conf' benutzt. 
Nun editieren wir die Datei. Mein Schweizer Taschenmesser ist vi(m).

Bei mir ist es

vim /boot/grub/menu.lst

Hier geben wir nur noch ein Titel und die Partition an.

Zum Beispiel:

title Windows
rootnoverify (hd0,0)
chainloader +1

Wir speichern ab (ESC, dann :wq) .

Starten den PC neu und es begrüsst uns ein nettes GRUB Menu.

Wo wir bequem Linux oder Windows starten können.

Vielleicht hilft es ja den ein oder anderen hier.


----------

